# 3 Tab - Plastic Strip ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a call from a customer for a roof repair. One of the shingles fell to the ground. He said "they didn't even take the plastic strip off to seal"

I'm just drawing a blank as its been a while since I've done shingles. I don't recall specifically tearing off the plastic strip. I just looked at the Certain - Teed instructions, no mention. 

So can you fill me in as to why the plastic strip is there (transit and storage ?) and do you take it off prior to installing ?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

why the plastic strip is there (transit and storage ?) * YES*

and do you take it off prior to installing ? *NO*


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thinking a bit more......the plastic strip is on the bottom, mfg self seal cement on top ? Install as is. 

Thanks tc.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> why the plastic strip is there (transit and storage ?) *YES*
> 
> and do you take it off prior to installing ? *NO*


 ditto


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

kage said:


> ditto


 
Thats funny,I had the same debate with a customer.

Agree.

BTW nice 07' Dodge Kage.


----------



## DFW Roofing (Mar 4, 2011)

That strip is there to keep the shingles from sticking to themselves in the package. No need to remove.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

and they're a pain to chase around the neighborhood


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

exactly as mentioned, to keep the bleed out on the bottom from sticking the shingles together.

ive known of a few guys to tell the greenhorn on the crew to pull the plastic off all the shingles that were scraps. basically to be dirty and make the guy look like a idiot when the boss showed up. even in trade school two guys in the class were pulling plastic off when we built sheds


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry if I sound like an A$$ but if you really need to ask...go here.....http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SDC said:


> Sorry if I sound like an A$$ but if you really need to ask...go here.....http://www.diychatroom.com/


I hear this question a lot. Its not uncommon by any means and the instructions on the packs are not clear. Even guys who have been in construction for 30+ years have also asked the same question. Not at all a diy question.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> I hear this question a lot. Its not uncommon by any means and the instructions on the packs are not clear. Even guys who have been in construction for 30+ years have also asked the same question. Not at all a diy question.


This has been brought up a few times over the years here. I've even seen where guys think the plastic strip melts and helps hold the shingles together. Although many "pro's" have asked about it, it's still a silly question. It says right on it "do not remove", on certain brands.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

If your a greenhorn, then yes rip em off and dont lose any!! :laughing:


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Hold on a second . . . . isn't there a 10 cent deposit on each plastic str.......

ahhhh, never mind . . . .

My father and I watched as a homeowner near one of our job sites removed every strip from every shingle in every bundle. Kind of painful to watch.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

When I was a 14 year old boy, 45 years ago, I was trying to help out my older brother. I pulled the strip off about eight squares as I layed them waiting for him to get home. Man did I feel like the fool.


----------



## roof pro (Mar 7, 2011)

I get that from customers pretty often. A common misconception I guess. I try to show them how it works.


----------



## Hatchetman (Mar 19, 2011)

The OP says "roof repair". I take that to mean the shingle fell to the ground after being nailed on. If the OP contracted the roof, check the shingle, notice the nail holes, if there are no holes at the top of the shingle it was high nailed. You need to talk to your installer and straighten him out. Nearly all blow offs that I've ever seen are due to high nailing. Not to mention improper nail placement voids any warranty.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

the strips say "do not remove":whistling on my IKO and BP shingles atleast


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

I agree^. If you've put shingles on more than once you've probably seen 'do not remove' printed on the strip.

Not that it would hurt anything. They just don't want you to look like an idiot.


----------

